# How to get Calves to grow



## DarthMaanz (Oct 18, 2018)

How in the f*** do I get my calves to grow. I started lifting 4 years ago for the main purpose that I wanted to increase my lower leg size, well now it’s four years later and the rest of me has grown nicely but my calves just haven’t nudged very much at all. Currently I’m just running Madcows 5x5 and adding in 3x12 seated calf raises at 110 Lbs then on the last set I drop set it down to 45 Lbs and hit out another 30. Whenever I do standing calf raises I absolutely just don’t feel my calves working at all, I can’t get any mind muscle connection with them. Please help out your chicken legged fellow. (P.S my upper legs are decent and respond to training well, I only have problem with the lower leg.)


----------



## Viduus (Oct 18, 2018)

Seated will work your soleus (sp?) the thinner longer muscle underneath. That’s used a lot for keeping you standing upright if I remember correctly. It has a ton of endurance since it’s used to walk. Can’t train in weak for 20 seconds. You have to really tire it out.

The outer one that looks like the ball gastro...something... to lazy to look it up. Is used more for explosive power/jumping. Use heavy standing calf raises but do the explosively with a deep stretch.


----------



## stonetag (Oct 18, 2018)

I'm not going to say what is inevitably going to be said here.


----------



## Spongy (Oct 18, 2018)

Are you working your tibialis anterior as well?


----------



## Hurt (Oct 18, 2018)

Your calves are, by design, able to tolerate massive volume and time under tension. 

You need to up the volume considerably IMO. Also at what frequency do you train them? Once a week, twice, three times?

Also, long stretches at the bottom for a three to five count, followed by hard contractions at the top with a hold. Your calves are most efficient in the range of motion you employ when you walk, so you have to get out of that. The growth will occur because of the stress you put them under at the extremes of ROM.

where DO you feel it when you do standing calf raises? This could be a load issue, or a ROM issue.

As a rule of thumb, to hit the gastrocnemius you need to have your leg fully extended and knee locked. Because the gastroc attaches above the knee, knee bent will disengage it. Gastroc gives you the most size.

Heres an example of a calf workout I do (and I train them 3 times a week):

Standing Calf raises
10x10xvarying load - progressing til near failure

Seated calf raises
10x10xvarying load - progressing til near failure

Leg press calf raises - knee locked (light load)
3 sets of 30 reps ( 10xtoes inward, 10x toes neutral, 10x toes outward)

Standing Single leg raises holding a dumbbell, standing on a plate -
5x15x60lb DB


----------



## Yaya (Oct 18, 2018)

I've been saying for years. Heated jumping jacks


----------



## Flyingdragon (Oct 18, 2018)

U all r wrong.........................

Go to a local Applebees
Find a stool along the bar
The stool is a multi purpose item, one for sitting and the other for working out the calves
Seated calve raises prior to ordering the basket of bbq ribs appetizer, once your beer is delivered repeat the calve raises the duration of your visit....

And here is the most important lesson of building monsterous calves at Applebees, Tip the server well.....She has 3 young kids at home, 2 ex deadbeat baby daddys, has absolutely no time to train calves.....


----------



## Viduus (Oct 18, 2018)

Flyingdragon said:


> U all r wrong.........................
> 
> Go to a local Applebees
> Find a stool along the bar
> ...



Flexing your calves while sitting on the john trying to pass some spicy buffalo wings helps increase the intensity...

(Meaning of John open to interpretation)


----------



## DarthMaanz (Oct 18, 2018)

Spongy said:


> Are you working your tibialis anterior as well?


No I don’t think that muscle would actually respond to growth either.


----------



## BRICKS (Oct 18, 2018)

Like Hurt sais, calves require a thorough beating.  IMO not guys don't train them nearly hard enough.  The lower leg is full of connective tissue, tendons, ligaments, fascia...and no muscle is more "genetically determined" if you will (there, it's been said).  That doesn't mean you can't make them grow.  

I do 100s for calves.  Most important to the overall shape and size of your calves is the soleus and 
 Underlying muscles.  Your gastrocs aren't gonna be shit if the underlying stuff is shit.  Just like your brachialis is your prime mass builder of your upper arm, not the biceps themselves.  

Back to the 100s.  I start with a set of 100 reps on the seated calf, and then 100 reps in something for the gastrocs, like standing calves, or what I prefer personally is the rotary calf machine.  I do as many of those hundred reps till I physically vant fo any more, then reps/pause the rest till I get to 100.  When I can get about 80 or so on the first go, I up the weight.  Currently I do variations of this, my typical calve workout is 400 to 600 reps.  No these are not light reps.  Yes, my calves are sore 24/7 but they've grown a lot and they look good.  I train them 2-4 times a week.

I hear lots of guys say they are punishing their calves and they just don't grow.  Chances are they aren't.  They're not made of magic muscle, they just need a lot of work


----------



## DarthMaanz (Oct 18, 2018)

Hurt said:


> Your calves are, by design, able to tolerate massive volume and time under tension.
> 
> You need to up the volume considerably IMO. Also at what frequency do you train them? Once a week, twice, three times?
> 
> ...



i have been working it 2x week. Also when I’ve done standing calf raises I’ve always had my knee slightly bent because I thought that having your knee locked is bad on your knee? Also I appreciate the template, could I add that onto each day of my 5x5? And I’m guessing over time I should increase weight?


----------



## DarthMaanz (Oct 18, 2018)

Yaya said:


> I've been saying for years. Heated jumping jacks


What are “heated” jumping jacks? Please explain.


----------



## DarthMaanz (Oct 18, 2018)

BRICKS said:


> Like Hurt sais, calves require a thorough beating.  IMO not guys don't train them nearly hard enough.  The lower leg is full of connective tissue, tendons, ligaments, fascia...and no muscle is more "genetically determined" if you will (there, it's been said).  That doesn't mean you can't make them grow.
> 
> I do 100s for calves.  Most important to the overall shape and size of your calves is the soleus and
> Underlying muscles.  Your gastrocs aren't gonna be shit if the underlying stuff is shit.  Just like your brachialis is your prime mass builder of your upper arm, not the biceps themselves.
> ...



That seems like an enormous amount of reps, do you think since I’m natty I would still be able to gain size on them training them like that.


----------



## DarthMaanz (Oct 18, 2018)

stonetag said:


> I'm not going to say what is inevitably going to be said here.


Go ahead and shoot. What is that? That you can’t grow calves?


----------



## jennerrator (Oct 18, 2018)

BRICKS said:


> The lower leg is full of connective tissue, tendons, ligaments, fascia...and no muscle is more "genetically determined" if you will (there, it's been said).  That doesn't mean you can't make them grow.


----------



## Viduus (Oct 18, 2018)

jennerrator said:


>



How do I train my genetics? Anything I can get from GNC to help increase those?


----------



## BRICKS (Oct 18, 2018)

DarthMaanz said:


> That seems like an enormous amount of reps, do you think since I’m natty I would still be able to gain size on them training them like that.



Yes you can.  Think of it this way.  Your calves are constantly being worked at your bodyweight when you walk etc....Ever notice how obese women, when they lose the weight and get fit, have killer calves generally? Those calves have been worked a lot harder.  You need to go above and beyond what they're getting hit with daily, wether you're "enhanced" or not.  My calves will never grow doing sets of ten, no matter what weight I use.  Been there tried that.


----------



## HDH (Oct 18, 2018)

I fully agree on killing the fvck out of them. 

Mine didn't grow until I did. Mix it up, reps, sets, poundage, holds and supersets. 

Go heavy on one (15 to 20reps), wobble over to another and burn them down with light reps. When you have to hang on to the calf machine when you are done because you can't do anything else, you are doing it right. 

Going super heavy I would make sure I had a hold at the top. It gives more time under tension with the heavier weight. I hold on 75% of calf exercises, excluding the lighter burn down reps.

Think of every trick you know for sparking growth and use them all on your calves.

Oh ya, did I mention burn those fvckers down?

:32 (20):


----------



## snake (Oct 18, 2018)

If you were not born with good calves, you'll never have good calves. Sad to say this but you can flap your arms all you want and you will never take flight. 

I have some personal experience with shitty calves so maybe I'm just a bitter ol' man. Still, I'd have a better chance adding an inch to my pp then to my calves.  At one time all my calves were required to do was to stop me from falling over during a heavy squat session. I use to do the 3 obligatory sets of standing calves at the end of a leg day once a week. Trust me here, that will do absolutely nothing for you.

About 4 years ago I started to take my lower leg work serious. Went from that feeble one day shit to 3 days a week. I tried different things to see what would work and what didn't. I made calves a priority because they were my weak link. Watch 90% of the guys who walk into a gym on Monday and the first thing they do? Yeah... on the bench. I'm doing standing calves for the first exercise on Monday. And my thanks for all I have done over the last 4 years is.... 3/4" and some better muscle tone. Now that's a big FU right there. Still in all, it's 3/4" more then I had 4 years ago.

Here's what kinda worked for me and trust me, I tried about everything. Standing calves at least 3x/wk. work up a heavy weight and I mean heavy. Do 5 sets of 10 reps and hold the top for a one count; pretty much just stop the weight at the top. Take a 30 second rest and hit it again. Do this first thing through the gym door when you have all you got to give. At the end of my workout, I bang out some seated to end on a good note.


One question for ya: I bet your forearms are not big either, right?


----------



## DarthMaanz (Oct 18, 2018)

snake said:


> If you were not born with good calves, you'll never have good calves. Sad to say this but you can flap your arms all you want and you will never take flight.
> 
> I have some personal experience with shitty calves so maybe I'm just a bitter ol' man. Still, I'd have a better chance adding an inch to my pp then to my calves.  At one time all my calves were required to do was to stop me from falling over during a heavy squat session. I use to do the 3 obligatory sets of standing calves at the end of a leg day once a week. Trust me here, that will do absolutely nothing for you.
> 
> ...



I appreciate all the advice and just like you I was born with shitty calves and have not been able to make a change on them really. As far as my forearms go, my forearms are naturally little as well although they have grown a little bit from the years of a lot of upper body work. I wish I could say all the lower body work I’ve done has helped my calves but that is sadly not the case, they may have improved a very small amount from what they were originally but it certainly hasn’t been much. The only muscle I have that really grows well compared to the rest of my body is my chest, for some reason I have superior growth in that area compared to the rest of my body even though I don’t do anything extra for it.


----------



## snake (Oct 18, 2018)

DarthMaanz said:


> As far as my forearms go, my forearms are naturally little as well although they have grown a little bit from the years of a lot of upper body work.



Maybe I do have a little understanding of genetics huh? Or just a lucky guess. lol



DarthMaanz said:


> I wish I could say all the lower body work I’ve done has helped my calves but that is sadly not the case, they may have improved a very small amount from what they were originally but it certainly hasn’t been much. The only muscle I have that really grows well compared to the rest of my body is my chest, for some reason I have superior growth in that area compared to the rest of my body even though I don’t do anything extra for it.



Keep pounding them and try what I said. If it doesn't work, move on. Something is better than nothing. Remember, everyone has that one body part that just won't respond.


----------



## Hurt (Oct 18, 2018)

snake said:


> If you were not born with good calves, you'll never have good calves. Sad to say this but you can flap your arms all you want and you will never take flight.
> 
> I have some personal experience with shitty calves so maybe I'm just a bitter ol' man. Still, I'd have a better chance adding an inch to my pp then to my calves.  At one time all my calves were required to do was to stop me from falling over during a heavy squat session. I use to do the 3 obligatory sets of standing calves at the end of a leg day once a week. Trust me here, that will do absolutely nothing for you.
> 
> ...



I respectfully disagree regarding being doomed by genetics. I was born with shit calves, and now I have great calves, because I beat the shit out of them for years.

i understand that high gastroc insertions are genetically determined but otherwise calves are muscles and they will grow.

I still think most people just don’t train them hard enough. Even in people who train them hard, they are always “add ons” to the primary workout of the day - nobody has a “calves day” but plenty have “arm day” and calves are more resilient than arms to stress, so how can we expect them to grow like our arms?


----------



## Gadawg (Oct 18, 2018)

I have trouble growing all leg muscles. They seem to just get stronger without growing. Having said that, I do, and have always done, a lot of cardio. Stair climbers, running, tons of hiking, etc and I feel like muscles that are trained for endurance just tend not to grow mass well. It's counterproductive for both extremes. So Ill keep working legs and watching then not grow but I love being in top cardio shape so I guess it is a sacrifice. 

Im not stepping on any stages so phuck it.


----------



## jennerrator (Oct 18, 2018)

Gadawg said:


> I have trouble growing all leg muscles. They seem to just get stronger without growing. Having said that, I do, and have always done, a lot of cardio. Stair climbers, running, tons of hiking, etc and I feel like muscles that are trained for endurance just tend not to grow mass well. It's counterproductive for both extremes. So Ill keep working legs and watching then not grow but I love being in top cardio shape so I guess it is a sacrifice.
> 
> Im not stepping on any stages so phuck it.




fuuuuuck.....maybe that's why I could never get huge legs.....but I do have "nice" muscular legs....I'm just an athletic person...never been an actual body builder although....I am blessed with nice calf's


----------



## Grizzly911 (Oct 19, 2018)

Try this workout 3 times a week for 12 weeks then rest for about a week. Start fresh with this workout, prioritize the calves before you train anything else. Full contraction and full stretching on each rep. Arnold S. used to train his calves 5 times a week for 45 mins each calves session and his grew to their maximum potential and he had bad calves genetics with posing in his early pictures with his calves in the water. But he gave it all he got then miracles happened. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KcjAzSf9QEw


----------



## Bicepticon (Oct 19, 2018)

Grizzly911 said:


> Try this workout 3 times a week for 12 weeks then rest for about a week. Start fresh with this workout, prioritize the calves before you train anything else. Full contraction and full stretching on each rep. Arnold S. used to train his calves 5 times a week for 45 mins each calves session and his grew to their maximum potential and he had bad calves genetics with posing in his early pictures with his calves in the water. But he gave it all he got then miracles happened.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KcjAzSf9QEw


They will grow from this!!


----------



## snake (Oct 19, 2018)

Hurt said:


> I respectfully disagree regarding being doomed by genetics. I was born with shit calves, and now I have great calves, because I beat the shit out of them for years.



You have earned that right to in my book to disagree. Bricks and I go round and round over this too and I still put up with him. lol

I saw your calf workout and I think I could add in more seated and that may help. Still I'm never going to go from shitty to great like you have. I do seem to respond to the lower reps with short rest time better then the high reps.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 19, 2018)

Hurt said:


> I respectfully disagree regarding being doomed by genetics. I was born with shit calves, and now I have great calves, because I beat the shit out of them for years.
> 
> i understand that high gastroc insertions are genetically determined but otherwise calves are muscles and they will grow.
> 
> I still think most people just don’t train them hard enough. Even in people who train them hard, they are always “add ons” to the primary workout of the day - nobody has a “calves day” but plenty have “arm day” and calves are more resilient than arms to stress, so how can we expect them to grow like our arms?



The respect goes without saying.

But 2 things... 

1.  you don't get to claim genetically inferior anything lol

2.  Dennis Wolf.


----------



## jennerrator (Oct 19, 2018)

PillarofBalance said:


> The respect goes without saying.
> 
> But 2 things...
> 
> ...



Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm...


----------



## Gadawg (Oct 19, 2018)

They make a surgery for it.....


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 20, 2018)

jennerrator said:


> Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm...
> 
> View attachment 6547



In all seriousness his calves I think are what held him back from winning the O. And honestly would have been a great ambassador for the sport. Unlike Heath.


----------



## Hurt (Oct 20, 2018)

PillarofBalance said:


> The respect goes without saying.
> 
> But 2 things...
> 
> ...



1. I swear I had shit calves! Lol

2. Wolf DOES have pretty high insertions and I remember reading somewhere that he said he basically ‘gave up’ on trying to train them because they weren’t responding...I don’t know what to make of that - was he used to everything else responding too well and he never pushed it with calves? I’d like to think he did since it’s his livelihood, so I guess I concede that argument LOL...


----------



## Viduus (Oct 20, 2018)

Now everyone has me over thinking this.... I realized last night that the inner “lobe” of one of my calves is less developed. 

This is the leg I have nerve issues in that prevent me from pushing down with my big toe and intend to walk on the outside edge of my foot. Now I’m wondering how much pushing from the inside or outside edge of your foot effects the left and right lobes of your calf firing. 

Now that Hurt promised we have control over our fate


----------



## bvs (Oct 20, 2018)

High volume and train them 3x a week


----------



## Gadawg (Oct 20, 2018)

Im one of the guys who has chit calves and kind of gave up on them but I know a couple guys who just do bodyweight sets of calf raises on a step like ten times throughout the day. Thats how they claim to have grown.


----------



## Gibsonator (Oct 20, 2018)

Gadawg said:


> Im one of the guys who has chit calves and kind of gave up on them but I know a couple guys who just do bodyweight sets of calf raises on a step like ten times throughout the day. Thats how they claim to have grown.



if it were only that easy lol


----------



## Gadawg (Oct 20, 2018)

Gibsonator said:


> if it were only that easy lol



I dont worry about it too much. Aint standing in front of any judges.


----------



## snake (Oct 20, 2018)

Gadawg said:


> I dont worry about it too much. Aint standing in front of any judges.


Yeah fuuk it. No woman ever came up to a guy and grabbed his calves.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 20, 2018)

snake said:


> Yeah fuuk it. No woman ever came up to a guy and grabbed his calves.



How would you know?


----------



## Viduus (Oct 20, 2018)

snake said:


> Yeah fuuk it. No woman ever came up to a guy and grabbed his calves.



Some mistake them for drumsticks...


----------



## jennerrator (Oct 20, 2018)

snake said:


> Yeah fuuk it. No woman ever came up to a guy and grabbed his calves.



Yep....we are just like men.....ass and tits!!!!! Lmfao


----------



## BRICKS (Oct 20, 2018)

True story. My wife told me why caught her eye first and caused her to come sit by me and introduce herself was my legs. I was wearing shorts.  Moral of the story, don't skip legs day.  Last I heard legs go from your hips to your feet.


----------



## Gadawg (Oct 20, 2018)

BRICKS said:


> True story. My wife told me why caught her eye first and caused her to come sit by me and introduce herself was my legs. I was wearing shorts.  Moral of the story, don't skip legs day.  Last I heard legs go from your hips to your feet.



Sounds like a fetish. We can disregard this story.


----------



## Hurt (Oct 20, 2018)

I’ve had plenty of women compliment my calves. Actually this week a girl came up to me in the gym and said she love my calves and it’s good to see a muscular guy who actually trains them too


----------



## Hurt (Oct 20, 2018)

pillarofbalance said:


> how would you know?



buuurrrrnnnn


----------



## Elivo (Oct 20, 2018)

As long as I can keep mine from looking like twigs that’s good enough for me.

no stage in my future


----------



## BRICKS (Oct 21, 2018)

Gadawg said:


> Sounds like a fetish. We can disregard this story.



Go ahead and disregard, it led to the best thing in my life.  Never had a gal tell you that you had nice quads?  Probably need to spend a little more time under the bar.


----------



## HijackedMyself (Oct 21, 2018)

hmm I have never given special attention to my calves. I already have them pretty good. I have cycled (bicycle) a lot and even now.

Have been training them everyday all the time though. 25 reps 3 sets body weight, mixed with using one foot sometimes which really works the calves. Mixed some other variations too. I just did them because I had nothing to do and instead of wasting time, just work them out. Usually during my abs workout.

From past week, I have stopped all that and switched to working them out only on leg day. 3 sets, till failure reps with 32-36kg extra weight (16-18kg dumbbells). Really f***s your shit up. Borderline cramp material. Feels like I am just about to tear them.


----------



## Thatgoodfellow (Oct 21, 2018)

Gotta ask Johnny Drama.


----------

